# Hook & Loop sand paper



## SPalm

Thanks for the tip. Favorited.

Weird, I was just thinking this morning on how I hate cheap sandpaper. I had bought some from Harbor Freight, and tried some of it last weekend. Gad Zooks, what a waste of money. Worse than not sanding at all.

Saving money is OK too.
Steve


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Ken. I've been using Nortons and I thought it was good, but I'll definitely try this next.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have to agree , we use this paper as well as Industrial abrasives for everything, simply the best out there..

we use the white line primarly

we also use them for all our belt sanding, as well as our drum sanders, and we love the thin sponge pads for midcoat sanding they only list up thru 220 on the site but they have up to 600 grit , I just emailed them and ask, and we just yesterday recieved a order from them, here are the sponges http://www.industrialabrasives.com/blocks-and-pads-1sided-hi-flex-pads-c-80_171.html

super nice folks as well


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

Not going to lie I went directly to there site and was glad to see they offer discs for festool sanders….... so I stocked up (-:

Also got a roll for my drums sander, we'll see how it works


----------



## CharlesNeil

CAUTION :just so everyone knows, the drum sandpaper is in rolls, you have to cut to length , always use a piece you have as a pattern and ALWAYS match it up with either both backs up or grits up, never grit to back , or the taper will be incorrect , but the savings over precut is well worth the effort as well as the quality of the paper


----------



## ajosephg

What a bummer. I just received an order I bought from somebody else.


----------



## Woodwrecker

Thanks for the tip Ken.
That stuff from the borg stinks.
I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have been purchasing there products for years and have never had a bad experience. I buy hook and loop discs both 5 & 6" along with bulk rools for my Preformax. They also carry products for the Festool sanders.
I have no connection with them, just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Skylark53

Thanks Ken, I'll remember this. Steve is correct-there are no savings in cheap sandpaper.


----------



## Ken90712

I'm glad I could help. Saving money and time is a good thing. Someone on here told me about it which I'm thankful for, just which I could remember. I just ordered my drum sander from Stockroom Supply, so I'll be making another order.


----------



## degoose

Nortons here too… will give them a call and see what the international shipping is worth…thanks..
Larry


----------



## AaronK

I can also (sadly) agree that cheap sandpaper is worse than worthless. I get LOTS of stuff at harbor freight, and I'm a cheap ass bastard, but not when it comes to sandpaper! no way no how. please don't anyone use the cheap stuff.

Ive been using 3M stuff and have found that to be good, I'll have to check out this brand. thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712

Larry see what the shipping is. If you need me too I can order it and ship it over to you. I get discount shipping. Just wonder if your goverment will hit it was vat taxes like England does. I ship to my buddy in England, a Bose 45 sytem and they hit us with 800 in taxes. He still saved a bunch and it wasm't yet avail over there.


----------



## jasand

I can't tell you how many times I have found "bad" sandpaper. Expensive or cheap I seem to have found a lot that was nothing but frustrating. I will definitely be trying this soon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## REK

Thanks, I've been paying 7.95 at the local menards for 15 disc per box,

next time I'll try the HD store!!!


----------



## CL810

Thanks for this review! I just came home from looking for hook & loop supplies for my disc sander with no luck.


----------



## Ken90712

Can't say enough about this paper. Put it through the ringer yesterday and I love it. Hope it helps all my fellow LJ's !!!!


----------



## RandyMorter

Has anyone used the 8-hole RhynoGrip with a Ridgid 5 Inch R2601 sander?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Ken90712

I had a Ryobi before it died and moved to a Bosh. There is no reason it would not work on the Rigid though.


----------



## RandyMorter

Thanks Ken. I just got the Ridgid. Are pretty much all 5 inch, 8 hole sanders the same? From what I've read the Festool is the "oddball".


----------



## Ken90712

yes Festool is different from what I read. Most all sanders are universal. Just look at the how many holes you have. You will like this sandpaper. I will not buy any other sandpaper last longer than any I have tried and great price. I use alot of sandpaper and havent used even a 1/3 of in 231 days. Good luck.


----------



## RandyMorter

I ordered boxes of 3 different grits of the 5" - 8 hole discs (80, 150, 220) and their small belt cleaning stick. Great value, all of it plus shipping for $43.85! Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Ken90712

No problem, i was using more yesterday and thought wow, 261 days and I have barley made a dent in the supply I bought. This stuff last longer than any other paper I have used. I look fwd to hearing what you think.


----------



## RandyMorter

I've used one sheet each of the 80 and 150 briefly on a small piece (the back of a band saw box). Since most of my projects seem to be so small, I'm betting the supply I got will last me until about 2035. I may have to start looking for things to sand! Oh - and I didn't notice ANY loading either, but again, it was a small piece (maybe 6" x 10", both sides). I just wanted to try my orbital sander since I hadn't used it yet. (I ended up not getting a flat surface, but that's another story and not the fault of anyone but me).


----------



## RandyMorter

I wish there was a section on LJ for posting good buys, etc. The reviews are great for what they are but it'd be nice to have a short, concise (sp?) list somewhere with places to buy stuff.


----------



## AaronK

has anyone used other types of this brand of sandpaper? ie, belt sanding, regular orbital sanding, etc?


----------



## dadof3

I have tried their stuff and is is okay, but I prefer Klingspor's Woodworking Shop. They have a huge selection of products and packages available. They have what they call and AZ plus that is awesome. It is a little more than what you listed, but works and works and works. http://www.woodworkingshop.com


----------



## JonBikeRacer

As my first post on this forum, I must say thank you all for all of the wonderful ideas and advice I have gathered here. Secondly, I just ordered the 80, 100, and 220 grits of this stuff to test it out. If it works as described, then I'll be set for a little while. Since I am new at this, I make a lot of mistakes, and therefore sand a lot.

Jon


----------



## Ken90712

I still mostly only use this paper. Has served me well over the years… Let me know what you think ….


----------



## Alexander

I am having a hard time finding 12" hook & Loop sandpaper for my home made disc sander. Any suggestion?


----------



## Ken90712

Thx not sure I've seen 12 inch hook n loop I'll look


----------



## JonCrafting

Any resent reviews on this brand? I checked out the website and got stuck on the shipping charge. Most places I know, especially with Amazon in the room, don't charge for orders over a certain amount. This place will still charge you $9 bucks even when placing an order over $100. 
If it's still worth it, I may pull the trigger but its not super friendly for a first time orderer.


----------



## Ken90712

Yes sipping g is annoying, so far this is the best bang for the buck I've found. I only buy this paper now for 6 yrs. Good luck freind


----------

